# Video Canadians in Combat



## tomahawk6 (6 Dec 2010)

Pretty good video. When you have troops from more than one country operating together confusion can be deadly. You dont want a blue on blue but you dont want to be slow in engaging if it turns out the enemy is on your flank.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d3e_1183640287


----------



## midget-boyd91 (6 Dec 2010)

I found a couple videos the other day that I'll post;

Canadians take mortar fire, return 155mm fire.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFmclIvVGh4

Helmet Cam of ambush seconds after hearing "Good place to get ambushed"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgl9hOo6FkQ&feature=related


----------

